
A Missing Piece of Infrastructure for the dApp Ecosystem - rchen8
https://thecontrol.co/understanding-decentralized-identity-433abb343279
======
mistrial9
this informative and well-researched article seems badly damaged by the
opening two paragraphs ! Thoughtful rebuttal not needed -- just really ill-
advised in the opening there.. still enjoying the rest of the post.

------
silverglass
I'm kind of surprised that OpenNIC wasn't mentioned.

